# A63 - Hendaye to Burgos (whats the road like?)



## jaycey001 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi all 

I am currently planning our route down to Granada, we leave in a week :cool1::cool1: 

Usually we would go down the A75 or the A9 but I would quite like to try the West coast route - As we are in a very slow and old van I would be interested to find out what the A63 is like crossing the Pyrenees - is it duel carriage way all the way over (so lorry's have a chance to over take) or is it two way traffic? 

If anyone has done this road recently any other info would be appreciated  

Many Thanks
James


----------



## mark61 (Mar 18, 2019)

jaycey001 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am currently planning our route down to Granada, we leave in a week :cool1::cool1:
> 
> ...



Fairly sure that route, via Vitoria is  dual carriegeway the pretty much whole way. Can't vouch for the view though, don't think I've ever done it in daylight.


----------



## witzend (Mar 18, 2019)

Instead of Hendaye I'd suggest Anglet free this time of year large tarmac aire beside the beach. From there to Burgos we always use tolls to cross the border at Irun and usually stick with them to Burgos dual all the way

Google Maps


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 18, 2019)

Soon after passing San Sebastian, look out for the N1/A1 turn off.it's mostly free.
For some reason, it's not offered as a choice by sat navs


----------



## witzend (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks like the AP 1 may now be toll free  AP-1 motorway first to go toll-free: No charges after end of November


----------



## jaycey001 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you for all the suggestions and feedback - It has been really helpful and I now have my route planned. Found lots of nice Aires and looking forward to staying in Anglet. Only question mark is staying around Burgos but we can sort that out on the way down. After Burgos we head to Madrid (to see family)  so Logrono isnt the easiest alternative. 

So, over 7 days we will be doing the following
Day 1: Calais to La Mailleraye, 
Day 2: La Mailleraye to Villandry
Day 3: Villandry to Mirambeau
Day 4: Mirambeau to Anglet
Day 5: Anglet to Burgos
Day 6: Burgos to Guadalajara (Madrid) 
Day 7: Guadalajara to Huescar (Andalucia) 

Most days are less than 180 miles and its only the last day which is 300 plus but that is when we arrive home and can relax for a few weeks before heading back for work. (return route is our usual up via Valencia, Le Boulou (for vets) and then straight up to Calais)  
180 miles doesnt seem allot but our van was built 1989 and is only 5 years younger than me :lol-049: so its getting a bit slow and grumpy when faced with hills!

Thanks again and if anyone wants any updates or feedback on the route once we return let me know


----------



## jaycey001 (Mar 19, 2019)

***** said:


> What a coincidence, I used to truck 3 times per month to Guadalajara and I still know how to spell it :wacko:
> The quickest and easiest way to Guad is via Pampalona.
> Then the N111 towards Cintruenigo,  Agreda, then the C101 to Almazan  (this saves you going off route to Soria)
> Then the N111 to Medinacellie. (have not checked spelling of this)
> ...



Thanks for that, ive had a look and looks like an okay route, is it dual carriageway or two way traffic?


----------

